# [SOLVED] .php redirect problem? -Help-



## ron414 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi a got a problem on my social networking site. I just got a new dedicated server and I uploaded all the site's files and it was working fine. The thing is after security, optimization, and hardening of my server, I've got this problem.

mydomain.com is still not pointing to my new server (currently at my shared hostings nameserver)

On my dedicated server IP, i tried accessing my site but all .php files redirects to mydomain.com
Example:
65.688.649.32/ >>> mydomain.com
65.688.649.32/index.php >>> mydomain.com/index.php
65.688.649.32/profile.php >>> mydomain.com/profile.php

But .html files and other folders are fine.
65.688.649.32/test.html >> it works fine and it doesn't redirect

I did not change any code/files on my site.
I tried renaming index.php to index1.php but still the other .php pages redirects
I've tried renaming .htaccess to old.htaccess but still redirects.

I've tried checking the files on my server against my local files and it's unchanged.

Any idea how is this happening?
Is it possible that the server optimization affected this?
Is it possible that this could be a server side issue and has nothing to do with my site's files?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## ron414 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: .php redirect problem? -Help-*

I figured it out.

---PROBLEM SOLVED---


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: .php redirect problem? -Help-*

Care to post your solution?

Was it something to do with .htaccess or php.ini?


----------



## ron414 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: .php redirect problem? -Help-*

It was something about my Boonex Configuration script, I had the settings redirect to the domain name and not the IP address itself. What I did was change it to the IP address and it worked.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: .php redirect problem? -Help-*

Hehe, *nice tip*... this will also help add stability if you ever mess with your DNS settings.


----------

